# Smoochie - First Time in the Ring



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Picture updates! Congratulations!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I didn't get any today, but here she is from last last weekend.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What a lovely little lady!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations! She is such a pretty girl, love her little butt tufts where her pant feathers are coming in. Too cute. Here's to a great start of a wonderful show career. How out numbered does poor Jack feel with all these lovely little girls around?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

LJack said:


> Congratulations! She is such a pretty girl, love her little butt tufts where her pant feathers are coming in. Too cute. Here's to a great start of a wonderful show career. How out numbered does poor Jack feel with all these lovely little girls around?


She is definitely getting really cute. I'm hoping to show her myself as much as possible, so needless to say I'm thrilled she's turning out so well. 

I'm pretty sure Jack loves it! Kira rules the roost though, so he pretty much just does what she tells him... :


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Smart man:--big_grin:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I didn't get any today, but here she is from last last weekend.


Now where did she get all hair? I've got a lab with hair tufts sticking out, but Smooch looks like a golden...!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

She's adorable! Congrats! A win is a win!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats*

CONGRATS to Smooch!
I just love her NAME!
My Golden Retriever's name was Smooch and she was a Sweetheart!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Love this little girl!! Huge congrats!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

She is seriously too cute for words! Love her! Congrats on a great start to her show career!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Congratulations!! She is very pretty!!


----------



## SeaGreen528 (Sep 4, 2012)

She looks so nice! Good job smooch!


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I didn't get any today, but here she is from last last weekend.


Oh, she is gorgeous! I am so happy that the pick boy that Dana and I get from Sonny X Roxy will be her relative! That boy hopefully has a bright future!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

Do you have anymore pictures of Smooch?
She is just beautiful and I'm in LOVE WITH HER NAME. 
I lost a Golden Ret. Girl, named Smooch, on Dec. 7, 2010 and it makes me SMILE to hear the name, again!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Congratulations on the win!!! She's beautiful, but then you already know that!

Pete


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

You guys are all so sweet. Karen I'm glad her name makes you smile. She is definitely a little pistol of a girl but so so so sweet.  

Here is a picture of Smoochie that my friend took at the NorCal specialty at the end of October. That's me waterskiing behind her.... :doh: You'd never guess she was just over 6 months old with her confidence level...lol


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is another shot of her from the same day


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Here is another shot of her from the same day


I LOVE this picture of Smooch. :--heart:

And the picture above with you in it (water skiing -- LOL!  ) shows lovely movement. You've got a good one there! Make sure to keep us posted how she does.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She is really gorgeous, Michelle. Liza is a baby compared to her, amazing...


----------

